# Looking for flower donations ;; <3



## Viridia (Oct 24, 2020)

Hi ya'll <3 If your island is becoming overgrown, I'm looking for flower donations!
What I need:
-ANY hybrid flowers, will reward you some NMT depending on how many as a thank you
-8 red pansies
-8 white pansies
-9 red windflowers
-9 white windflowers
-8 yellow pansies
If you donate, you're also most welcome to my DIY/furniture/clothing/wallpaper/flooring giveaway on the far left beach.
Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## Elvenmilk (Oct 24, 2020)

I have the 9 red and white windflowers you can have.


----------



## Viridia (Oct 24, 2020)

Elvenmilk said:


> I have the 9 red and white windflowers you can have.


Beautiful! I'm almost done at work, so could I meet with you in 2 hours when I'm home please?


----------



## Katgamer (Oct 24, 2020)

I have so many flowers almost of every color and kind just let me know if you need more than those because my island is just flowers-


----------



## ieRWaZz (Oct 24, 2020)

I can give you some pink flowers and pink cosmos if you like


----------



## Buffi (Oct 24, 2020)

If you are still in need lmk I’ll drop some off too


----------



## Elvenmilk (Oct 24, 2020)

Viridia said:


> Beautiful! I'm almost done at work, so could I meet with you in 2 hours when I'm home please?


Sorry, I had went to sleep around that time. we must be on different timezones. I will be on for a little while before I head to work tonight


----------



## Viridia (Oct 26, 2020)

HEY EVERYONE! SO SO sorry! I don't know what happened, but I didn't get your notifications! 


Elvenmilk said:


> Sorry, I had went to sleep around that time. we must be on different timezones. I will be on for a little while before I head to work tonight


I actually just got these, but thank you so much for offering to help anyway!



Buffi said:


> If you are still in need lmk I’ll drop some off too





ieRWaZz said:


> I can give you some pink flowers and pink cosmos if you like





Katgamer said:


> I have so many flowers almost of every color and kind just let me know if you need more than those because my island is just flowers-



Thank you so much everyone! Yes, I'd love to have you guys over. I'm free the whole day tomorrow, Tuesday 27/10, Australian Western Standard Time. So just please reply here (not DM) whenever you're ready and I'll open my gates  So much love <3


----------



## Viridia (Oct 26, 2020)

Elvenmilk said:


> Sorry, I had went to sleep around that time. we must be on different timezones. I will be on for a little while before I head to work tonight





Buffi said:


> If you are still in need lmk I’ll drop some off too





ieRWaZz said:


> I can give you some pink flowers and pink cosmos if you like





Katgamer said:


> I have so many flowers almost of every color and kind just let me know if you need more than those because my island is just flowers-



Hi guys, I'm online from now on. Dodo code is already up there with your permissions. If the codes not working it might just be because I've forgotten to update, so just message me to remind me to update. Thank you!


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Oct 26, 2020)

Hello again!

I have all the flowers and hybrids you would like ^^


----------



## peekopecko (Oct 26, 2020)

Hello I have all kinds of hybrids if you would like some!


----------



## Viridia (Oct 26, 2020)

LittleMissPanda said:


> Hello again!
> 
> I have all the flowers and hybrids you would like ^^





peekopecko said:


> Hello I have all kinds of hybrids if you would like some!


Hi guys! Thank you so much! I've added you to the permissions


----------



## Viridia (Oct 27, 2020)

Hi Yall, will be away for about three hours, but will let you know when gates are open again! Thanks for your patience and thanks so much for those who came! <3


----------



## Viridia (Oct 27, 2020)

Hi everyone! Open again


----------



## ieRWaZz (Oct 27, 2020)

Viridia said:


> Hi everyone! Open again


I'll visit you and drop of some flowers. 
Can I visit your shops?


----------



## zenni (Oct 27, 2020)

Ooh I would love to donate hybrids! Let me know when you are open next time


----------



## Katgamer (Oct 27, 2020)

Hello I’m so sorry for responding late haven’t been on for a day let me know when your ready to get the flowers!


----------



## Viridia (Oct 28, 2020)

zenni said:


> Ooh I would love to donate hybrids! Let me know when you are open next time





Katgamer said:


> Hello I’m so sorry for responding late haven’t been on for a day let me know when your ready to get the flowers!



Hi guys! That's no problem! I'll be online in 4.5/5 hours from now (10/11PM Australian Western Standard Time). If you can make it, i'd love to see you then!


----------



## Katzenjammer (Oct 28, 2020)

Do you still need any hybrids? I may not be able to get them to you today, because of a doctor's appointment, but I'd be more than happy to help. Ironically, I cannot offer black cosmos which is ironic, as they're my island's native flower xD pfffffffft! I have all the rest though. Feel free to DM me if you'd like. If there's anything else you're needing that I can get for you, just ask, I'm more than happy to help <3


----------



## Livia (Oct 28, 2020)

it rained yesterday on my island, so I have lots of hybrid buds I could give you.


----------



## Viridia (Oct 28, 2020)

Katgamer said:


> Hello I’m so sorry for responding late haven’t been on for a day let me know when your ready to get the flowers!





Livia said:


> it rained yesterday on my island, so I have lots of hybrid buds I could give you.





Katzenjammer said:


> Do you still need any hybrids? I may not be able to get them to you today, because of a doctor's appointment, but I'd be more than happy to help. Ironically, I cannot offer black cosmos which is ironic, as they're my island's native flower xD pfffffffft! I have all the rest though. Feel free to DM me if you'd like. If there's anything else you're needing that I can get for you, just ask, I'm more than happy to help <3





zenni said:


> Ooh I would love to donate hybrids! Let me know when you are open next time



Hi everyone! I'm online atm, so feel free to pop on over! If the code isn't working just DM me <3 Much love!!!


----------



## Katzenjammer (Oct 28, 2020)

I'm not sure what I should bring! Do you have a list of things you still need/want per chance? Thank you!


----------



## Viridia (Oct 28, 2020)

Katzenjammer said:


> I'm not sure what I should bring! Do you have a list of things you still need/want per chance? Thank you!


Heya! Umm I'd say I need blacks, blues and purples the most atm. Orange is great too!


----------



## Katzenjammer (Oct 28, 2020)

Viridia said:


> Heya! Umm I'd say I need blacks, blues and purples the most atm. Orange is great too!


You got it! Be over in 5-10 minutes or so


----------



## Viridia (Oct 28, 2020)

Katzenjammer said:


> You got it! Be over in 5-10 minutes or so


oki! I'm actually in a turnip queue atm so if I have to close my gates, I'll let you know. Turnips shouldn't take long so if I have to close it won't be for long <3 thanks!

	Post automatically merged: Oct 28, 2020



Viridia said:


> oki! I'm actually in a turnip queue atm so if I have to close my gates, I'll let you know. Turnips shouldn't take long so if I have to close it won't be for long <3 thanks!


Heya, closing now but will be back soon! Thanks for your patience and will DM you when I'm ready with a new code <3


----------



## Katzenjammer (Oct 28, 2020)

By the way it looks like I'll need to make several trips if that's alright?


----------



## Viridia (Oct 28, 2020)

Katzenjammer said:


> By the way it looks like I'll need to make several trips if that's alright?


oh gosh ofc ;; i'd be so grateful, thank you <3


----------



## Katzenjammer (Oct 28, 2020)

Oh no problem! I have more than enough sans blue roses, which is why I'll just be bringing one of those for you to clone  On my way! edit: whoops I missed you said you were closing for now which actually works well for me so no problem! I'll see you next time you're around! I figured that was the case as the dodo code didn't work for me.


----------



## Viridia (Oct 28, 2020)

Katzenjammer said:


> Oh no problem! I have more than enough sans blue roses, which is why I'll just be bringing one of those for you to clone  On my way! edit: whoops I missed you said you were closing for now which actually works well for me so no problem! I'll see you next time you're around! I figured that was the case as the dodo code didn't work for me.


open again! code is updated


----------



## Katzenjammer (Oct 28, 2020)

Can you give me 10 minutes again? Sorry! lol xD I'll be over as soon as I can!


----------



## Viridia (Oct 28, 2020)

Katzenjammer said:


> Can you give me 10 minutes again? Sorry! lol xD I'll be over as soon as I can!


no worries! I sold all my turnips so I'll be open for a while <3


----------



## Katgamer (Oct 28, 2020)

Are you still open if not note just tell me when you are ^^


----------



## Viridia (Oct 29, 2020)

Katgamer said:


> Are you still open if not note just tell me when you are ^^


Heya! Opening now, dodo code is up if anyone wants to visit!
edit: Closed, sorry! Will be reopening tomorrow.


----------



## Wickel (Oct 30, 2020)

Do you still need the pansies? I can bring a bunch of them


----------

